# New female member.



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I am new to archery, and have a lot to learn. Looks like this will be a great site to get tips and advice.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk McStamper!! You have come to the right place to learn about archery. Post up and happy shooting. :thumb:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

YankeeRebel said:


> Welcome to ArcheryTalk McStamper!! You have come to the right place to learn about archery. Post up and happy shooting. :thumb:


Thanks for the welcome! 

I have so much to learn. I'm ready to buy a good bow, today one of the guys at the archery club suggested this site to read about other women archers and their bows.

Such a big decision.


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

:wav::welcome::cheers:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* McStamper. Have fun here.


----------



## woodnymph (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome! Always good to have more girls! :cheer2:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! ask and you shall recieve answeres, Tips and how to information!


----------



## awoodsrat (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome to AT hope you have as much fun with archery as I have had in the last 30 years.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk*


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow you all are so friendly! Thanks so much!


I have to share a card I just recieved from an online friend, she had heard of my new archery addiction. I thought it was so cool!


----------



## DosEquis (Jan 4, 2009)

viperarcher said:


> Welcome to AT! ask and you shall recieve answeres, Tips and how to information!


Some of them will even be correct! Welcome to AT!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

DosEquis said:


> Some of them will even be correct! Welcome to AT!


LOL I guess that's the way I will learn, trial and error.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

:blob1::wav::welcomesign: to AT :wav::blob1:


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Well hello McStamper, what took you so long?

What bows are you considering?

My wife shoots a Hoyt Rintec and my daughter

shoots a Hoyt Sierratec.

Mark


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

fn257 said:


> Well hello McStamper, what took you so long?
> 
> What bows are you considering?
> 
> ...


I have no idea what to buy, I have tried a two bows owned by a couple women who shoot at the Detroit Archery Club. I don't feel strong enough for that kinda poundage yet. I have been working out a bit to build up my strength. 
Right now I have a Genisis ( My Christmas Gift ) which was all I could handle at the time. I feel like it's time to move up but I am also afraid to buy a bow that I'm too weak to use, I don't want to injure myself. I'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

:wav::welcomesign::wav:
Go to your local archery shop and ask to shoot several bows before making your decision. Dont let anyone persuade you that one is better than the other. You'll know the one you want once you shoot it.


----------



## leftyld1 (Dec 16, 2008)

welcome to archery talk. you'll learn alot, as i did


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I must be slipping, a Michigander that I didn't say welcome to AT:dancing::banana::welcomesign::banana::dancing: my humble apologies.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

The Genesis is good for now. My wife has a 30-40 which is turned down to 28. She is a weinie:wink: 5'2" and small. She shoots just fine there. My daughter has a 30-40 turned up to 42. She is bigger than mom(she's real proud of that) Try a 30-40 turned down and that might work. As far as brand, the best one is the one that fits you and feels right. All the bow manufacturers make short draw and/or low poundage bows. Just try as many as you can before you decide. Go to the women's forum and talk to those ladies there, they will help you.




Mark


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard.
My name is Patrick if you have any questions and if i can be of help feel free to ask.
I am a certified NFAA intructor and volunter at our local Archery shop.
shoot straight and have fun doing it safe.
My wife shoots a Mathews Mustang that goes up to 50lbs but shoots it at 43lbs


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

:wav::welcomesign::grouphug: Welcome to the AT family...


----------



## switchbow (Jan 10, 2007)

*Newbee*

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!! If you have any ???????? PM me.:wink:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

PassYoungBucks said:


> :wav::welcomesign::wav:
> Go to your local archery shop and ask to shoot several bows before making your decision. Dont let anyone persuade you that one is better than the other. You'll know the one you want once you shoot it.


So true!! You need to shoot what feels good to you, if you aren't comfortable with the bow then the sport will not be nearly as enjoyable for you!! and Welcome to AT, you will learn TONS on here, I did!

Good luck!
NN


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Nocked_Nurse89 said:


> So true!! You need to shoot what feels good to you, if you aren't comfortable with the bow then the sport will not be nearly as enjoyable for you!! and Welcome to AT, you will learn TONS on here, I did!
> 
> Good luck!
> NN


There is some good information!


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

First of all, :welcomesign:!


McStamper said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I have so much to learn. I'm ready to buy a good bow, today one of the guys at the archery club suggested this site to read about other women archers and their bows.
> 
> Such a big decision.


I too have been working towards buying my first bow and I have learned alot! You have to decide what you are mainly going to do with your bow (hunting, 3-D, Target Competition) and that will narrow the brands and type down a little. You really don't want to buy a "cheap" bow if you are not willing to replace it once you get more comfortable shooting. If you can find a good shop to work with you will end up with what you want and no regrets!
Start with finding out your draw length, then you need to decide are you looking for a smooth draw and quiet shooting bow, or more arrow speed and a little more clunky draw.
Best of luck on your first bow and be sure to ask lots of questions!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT, we have fun here. :smileinbox:


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes and advice!

Somewhere while surfing I came across Shoot Like a Girl and am concidering driving down to Louisville to try as many bows as possible.

http://www.shootlikeagirl.com/TFS.htm

Has anyone attended one of these events?


----------



## Boltsmyth (Nov 16, 2002)

Do you do Stampin' up? My wife hasn't touched her bow since she started that lol. Welcome to the sport.

Joe B.


----------



## LShipley526 (Feb 26, 2009)

im new to AT, my husbond get me hooked on here lol:darkbeer:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Boltsmyth said:


> Do you do Stampin' up? My wife hasn't touched her bow since she started that lol. Welcome to the sport.
> 
> Joe B.


Yes I do "Do" Stampin' Up. Funny I have hardly touched a stamp since I got a bow!


----------

